# Are there any places like this in the LA area?



## string_wise (Mar 7, 2010)

A good friend of mine has recently improved from Cat 3 to Cat 2 and he says he owes it all to the coaching he's getting from a cycling center in Dallas. He goes two nights a week, lots of intervals, lots of data, lots of improvement, lots of fun.




http://www.cyclingcenterdallas.com/index.asp



Do we have any shops like this in the LA area? I'm in West LA during the day and SFV in the evenings, but I'd be willing to drive for the right fit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## string_wise (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is the specific class...


Cycling Performance Class

Cycling Performance Classes at the Cycling Center of Dallas are all about results. The goal of this program is to put cyclists of all abilities through a classic progressive, periodized program over 12 weeks that will significantly improve a rider's Power Output at Threshold - which is the most common method of determining a cyclist's fitness.

Power at Threshold is the average power output that a cyclist can manage over 60 minutes. The workouts and program spend time below, at, and above threshold, in different ways and over different periods of time and levels of intensity, to help a cyclist adequately strain their body, but then adapt so that they can pedal stronger, harder, and further than in the past.

The Cycling Center of Dallas provides an environment that is Consistent in location, temperature and time, is a safe place to really push oneself to the limits, and offers a workout protocol that is incredibly Effective, with cyclists routinely improving their "Power-to-Weight" ratios at threshold by 10% or more in 12 weeks. The results are quantifiable, and workouts are a blast in this unique, 8-rider setting.

Quarterly class protocols are designed with North Texas' bike race, bike rally, and triathlon seasons in mind. Coach Wharton also exclusively uses the ErgVideo™ training system for CompuTrainer, which increases the realism of these workouts as cyclists follow riders on a screen through their intervals or racing simulations.

Arrive 30 minutes before start time to set up bikes and properly warm up. Sport drinks / recovery drinks are recommended. Towels will be provided. Bikes may be stored at the facility at your own risk.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

You might call the guys at I. Martin Imports on Beverly Boulevard; they're pretty savvy about such stuff. Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica might know of similar classes. There's also Topanga Canyon Cyclery.

Beyond that, there's the La Grange riding group. There's also LA Wheelmen. They'd know of all the local training organizations, etc. Sorry if that wasn't more helpful.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

string_wise said:


> Any thoughts?


try calling & asking someone at Phase IV in Santa Monica


----------

